# Aeration: when, why, and how much?



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm new in the business and am looking to expand some of my services to include aeration, and fertilization. Does it matter when you aerate? I imagine spring is best. Should I seed at the same time? And finally, what should I charge for the service? I saw how much a commercial co. charged and was blown away by the costs. It seems very profitable.....Thanks for the responses!

Simon


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I was told by a landscaper, spring time is the best time to areate. Fertilization can be done at any time. The time of year depends on the fertilizer you use.


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

well i would talk with some golf course superintendents since they get degrees in that grass growing stuff. LOL but the golf course i worked at did aeration twice a year. they did all their own stuff but some small courses did not do it at all, it might be worth hitting them up for aeration service a time or 2 a year


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

PLlease ignore both posts above.

Aeration is a great money maker.

Aeration, aerifies the soild and reduces compaction. This helps roots get vital nutrients, air, and aids in water drainage. It also helps break down the thatch layer.

The best time to aerate is in the fall, and when doing so, this is a great time too add seed, fertilizer, lime, or any soil additvie. 

Now there is also a trick to this you might never hear about, you want to do this when it is activily gorwing, and the turf has time to recover so it is not stresses from summer heat.

Cool season grass in late summer to fall and warm season grass late summer.

You don't want to do it before the heat hits cause many tie the grass is stress from excesive rain fall, everyone want to go spend some time outside from being cooped up in from the cold winter.

Pricing is about $4-8 per 1000 sqft of turf area. with a minimum of about $75

You can rent a wb aerator pretty cheap, just line up a few to do in one day to make some real dough.

Here is an excerts from my brouchure


Every lawn benefits from annual aeration. Heavy clay type soil lawns or high traffic areas may require more than one aeration during the year. The best time for aerating is Spring or Fall* for cool season grass types like Fescue when they are actively growing, and late Spring for warm season grass types like Bermuda and Zoysia when they are actively growing. The reason for this is so the grass plant has an adequate time to recover before it is stressed by Summer heat and drought. *(Note Fall is the most opportune time to apply grass seed)


if you want more contact me at [email protected]

Now all you need to do is register


----------



## Lawngodfather (Jun 15, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> PLlease ignore both posts above.
> 
> Aeration is a great money maker.
> 
> ...


/\ me /\

I registered so easy to do......


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

Seeing that you asked about this - you need a book. The latter post was accurate. But to sell your self, you need confidence.

You should know - even for aeration - how to ID grass. Like rye has a midrib, but bent does not. Bent is pointed and bluegrass is boat bow shaped.

It's important, because some grasses need 1/3 the nitrogen of others, and the one that needs the least build thatch quite significantly due to lignins in the tissues which resist decomposition.

I don't do lawn stuff much now, but I had worked at 5 major Portland golf courses and country clubs. Lawn care - it's a facet in itself. 

Some 2 year college programs shove a hoard of turf knowledge in one class. So one class and one book could do wonders for you.


----------



## gslawncare (Dec 16, 2004)

One more thing ive tried and tested. In the beginning my customers were cheap skates who just wanted the grass cut. they got so nasty but I was ahead of all that. The next year when I shocked them with professionality and knowledge it was in my hands. some clients had liquid fert. which kept the weeds out. Those customers are getting a fert with preemergent but the shabby nasties, which I have way too many of, are getting aerated, grade where applicable, seed adn peat on top. I did some serious guess and test on a couple last year and the result were about the same.


----------



## roadrunner99 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Turfgrass Aerification*



Unregistered said:


> I'm new in the business and am looking to expand some of my services to include aeration, and fertilization. Does it matter when you aerate? I imagine spring is best. Should I seed at the same time? And finally, what should I charge for the service? I saw how much a commercial co. charged and was blown away by the costs. It seems very profitable.....Thanks for the responses!
> 
> Simon


Yes, it does matter when you aerify turf. Aerification, as with all mechanical practices, should be performed when the turf is "actively growing". Why should the turf be actively growing when I aerify? Because you are basically stabbing the turf repeatedly with metal tines. The turf needs to be active and healthy in order to heal itself from the damage inflicted by the implement. When should you aerify turf? When soil temperature (not atmospheric temperature) is above 60 degrees, and the turf health or vigor is good. Two annual hollow tine aerifications in early spring and early fall will bring outstanding results to heavy compacted soils. When you make your fall application, it is also practical to overseed behind the aerifier and follow the seeder/spreader with your sand so you refill the holes as usual but you also in effect plant the seed within the topdress (or create a seed bed) which increases the soil-seed contact allowing moisture/nutrients more availability to the seed, resulting in a lush, healthy, non-compacted lawn.As far as billing for the service, homeowners and golf courses require different equipment, knowledge, and end results. I don't believe a homeowner/business is going to pay thousands of dollars for 4-5 hrs. of aerifying. I'd go with the standard 100.00/hr. plus materials. I would also give them a good price on the fertilizer application following the aerification event. I hope I answered your question. Happy hole punchin'!!!


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

I think I'll answer this from a consumer point of view, since I was asked for advice on this today by someone wanting to know when to have it done.

The holes need to stay open, otherwise it's a waste of money and time.

For us in Oregon where there is a lot of soft clay soil, it's rediculous not to wait for about May or June when the soil is firmer.

Otherwise foot and mower traffic squashes the holes shut.


----------



## ascape (Feb 7, 2005)

Keep in mind if you aerate in spring and put down pre emergent or the customer has it done not to overseed. wait to the fall


----------



## David Trump (Jun 1, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I'm new in the business and am looking to expand some of my services to include aeration, and fertilization. Does it matter when you aerate? I imagine spring is best. Should I seed at the same time? And finally, what should I charge for the service? I saw how much a commercial co. charged and was blown away by the costs. It seems very profitable.....Thanks for the responses!
> 
> Simon


yeah spring is the best time, but depending on your geographical location maybe late spring.

Georgia Trees


----------



## meiers (Jun 17, 2005)

Just don't try to aerate when the soil is wet or too moist. All that work will be for nothing. I used to landscape in Atlanta and did a huge property. When I went back to seed, the holes had filled in. What a PITA.


----------

